# Angel Fish Bloating



## tankroots (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi i was wondering if anyone had any input about there Angle fish bloating. I do have a male and female as they did spawn once and at first I thought it was just the sign that they might again spawn. However it has gone on to long now. The fish seems to be swimming alright and eating like normal. I keep my tank temp at around 80 degrees and change the water fairly often. i feed them regular Flake Blend food and also Pellets.. Anyhow any advise would be appreicated...Dwayne.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

It can possibly be a bacterial infection.


----------



## tankroots (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

My female is like that too, shes 100% healthy no infection just a nice bloat to her down low. Being an angler and catching MANY female fish throughout the years...females hold eggs they always have some in them and they can produce a large amount and not lay them for a while. Do yours bicker with eachother at all?


5 degree water temp drop at PWC time might help induce them to spawn. It works on my angels and a number of other species including corydoras that I keep.


----------



## tankroots (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

Hi White Devil.....Thanks for the input. Ok Well I hope that is the situation in my case...Yah like I said it doesn't appear to be in any distress at all, And I can't say I've seen them bicker much really seem pretty content with each other. I know you will raise your eyebrows on this one but they are in a community tank with two tinfoil barbs one tiger barb (there was two at one point) a rainbow fish one of those black shark like fish with the bright orange tails ,,,,can't remember what there called,,very aggressive it chases ALL the other fish around. So Its probably not the best environment for them to Spawn at all but hey they seem to be existing all right.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

I got my adult angel pair in with 3 juvenile .25 cent piece size angels, 7 tiger barbs and a slew of others. Mine only spawn on a certain internal filter I use for a floss box. if its not in the tank, she wont lay eggs.

that red tail shark will be a fish to reckon with when it grows a set. They are highly territorial. My tiger barbs came from a tank with 1 RTS in it and it managed to kill 10 out of 12 with stress.


----------



## tankroots (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

Well slap my my head and call me dummy...." I'm Gunnah be a Daddy*w3 " ...Hee Hee !!! There Spawning. Got home from a dinner date and there they were up and down on a piece of angled slate. Man there keep-en all the other fish to the one side of the tank like you would not believe. She's looking allot less bloated now... just have to watch the show *pc and see what happens ..I'm not going to disturb them this time. Thanks for all your support....regards Dwayne.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

Congrats!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

Yep, last time mine laid eggs I was on a hunting trip, I came home and by the time I could get past them to their food storage the female started laying eggs all over the glass corner next to the food.


ok, next day, how many eggs are left?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

Keep us posted! Get some pics up if she lays eggs


----------



## tankroots (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

Do you think a camra flash might do the eggs harm?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Angle Fish Stomach Bloating*

I have NO idea! That thought didn't even cross my mind *J/D*

Better wait until someone gives the go ahead on that one!!!


----------



## Assassynation (Feb 10, 2010)

How about an update?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

NO FLASH
use tank lights ONLY, shut off room lights and the flash make the room as dark as possible.

I betcha the girl is skinny again. Mine spawned on the G3 tine of my antler in the tank. it was a perfect 8 point buck basket rack and sorry its the g4 tine and its curve allows her to deposit the most amount of eggs because she truly has a good 15" to work with not 8" like the slate and its a true natural curve not a verticle surface, MY female prefers the curvatures over any of the other stuff in the tank to lay on, before the antler she laid 4 times on the curved part of an intake floss box.


----------

